# 2000 Alty Door Lock Problem



## Mlstrass (Apr 21, 2006)

Need an expert on the power door lock/Security system. 

I was adding some sound deadening material to the doors the other night and managed to run a self tapping screw into one of the power door lock wires on the driver's door, causing a short. Found the wire and fixed it but have a problem now. 

The FOB and door switches will lock the doors, but will NOT unlock them, nothing happens other than a clicking sound from the Remote Keyless Entry box under the dash. Removed it and looked at the circuit board and nothing appears to be burnt, but it could still be the problem. 

Dome light and door chime work, as those are tied into it also. What would be different for the lock vs unlock function?? Any ideas/help would be greatly appreciated. Bought a Haynes manual today, but it doesn't cover the factory Security/Keyless Entry stuff.


----------

